

Dear All Product Managers, You Need Version Control - davidshariff
http://davidshariff.com/blog/dear-all-product-managers-you-need-version-control/

======
dialmaster
I agree 100%. The first step is to actually GET specs/requirements in the
first place, which I have found to be sadly lacking in many cases.

~~~
davidshariff
Getting specs is not the problem, but changing the specs over and over again,
and not communicating or remembering all the changes is a problem.

